# Weird Sales Tactic: Your thoughts.



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

Hey there,

I went into a new golf store in my neck of the woods today, looking at TaylorMade Adams, and Tour Edge Bazooka irons. ($800, $500 & $300 respectively). I asked the guy what he'd recommend for a new set of clubs for a beginner, but that grow with me as I got better. He directed me towards a $150 Tommy Armour set. Strangely this set wasn't on the show room floor (but they just opened, so I can cut them some slack).

So, what was he thinking?  I've got a couple of theories:

1) He doesn't work on commission, so he simply steered me towards the set he honestly thinks will benefit me the most.

2) He's hoping I'll buy these, and then buy another set of irons in a year or two.

3) Profit margins on irons are next to nothing so he's hoping I'll spend my extra money on higher profit drivers or putters.

4) I've become too jaded and shouldn't put too much thought into this. 


I'm guessing on number three. I will say this though: right now, iron sets are going for US prices up here(instead of 10 - 20% more as is normally standard). Maybe they're trying to get rid of last year's models, I don't know. Drivers and putters, on the other hand, are going for about 20% more than US prices.

Thoughts are much appreciated.

Cheers,
-TMC


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I can't say, but here is what I would do.... Ask to hit the clubs you are interested in, or that are recommended. Then pick those you hit the best. Then ask if they have a "playability" type purchase where you can return them if they don't pan out.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Could be you bumped into a conscientous salesperson. Obviously he's not dealing from commision, so it would seem to me he's trying to fit the man to the clubs. He could sell you a set of clubs for a small fortune, and then you decide that golf aint all its cracked up to be, your stuck with a very expensive door stop, and wishing you could get the salesman alone in a dark alley. There is absolutely nothing wrong with a set of Tommy Armour clubs, they'll last longer then you will. If you decide you want to give up your day job and try for the PGA then by all means, tell him you want the TaylorMade.


----------



## TMC (Nov 19, 2006)

So, option 1), he's a good guy. Didn't think they existed anymore  

*sigh* Golf, you're such a exasperating mistress... In other news: my new Adams a2 iron set (see the iron review I did here). I taped up a couple of the clubs and headed to the driving range. Can't hit the hybrids worth a darn. My $30 Pinemeadows Command hybrid is much more effective for my swing. So, I've boxed them up and am preparing to take them back.

I asked my instructor what I should get, and he responded that I should wait a while before picking anything else up, and that my current irons are fine for my level. Once I've got a consistent swing, then it would be a good time to upgrade.

Wow, another honest guy! What is this world coming to?

Cheers,
-TMC


----------

